# Striker knife and natural tinder fun



## Woods Walker (Aug 13, 2017)

Striker knives and natural tinder.


Just for fun and skills practice I cracked out some striker knives and natural tinder. The intent was to get coals not flames.



















The milk weed ovum is a go! First it has to be torn in 1/2 for the fluffiest of the fluffiness.










Worked


















Did good on this chaga as well.


























Sharp.










Up next the controversial chaga and milkweed fluff stuffed milkweed pod.










Here it is.










The large striker knife. Crazy convexed sharpness of O1 joy.










My aim was bad and the fluff wanted to suck up the dust or rather sift it away but the very edge caught a marginal carbon steel spark.










Smoldering.










I have always found flashover tinder alone to be sucky at getting flames from a coal and this was no exception.








Thanks for looking.


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 11, 2018)

This little knife is so adorable...Plus the functionality is great


----------

